# Box in damp location



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

I need to install a receptacle in the roof area of a gazebo in a pretty odd location. It is tucked in a wood framed light soffit open on the top. This area as I understand the NEC is considered a damp location (the lowest point of the roof is lower than this box location) and not a wet location.

It seems that 406.9(A) is requiring me to use a box that is WP, so that would exclude any NEMA 1 type boxes. I would like to use something like this.









Am I looking at this wrong (in that I'm not allowed to use that box in a damp location)? If someone knows of a code section that states that box would be OK in a damp location, please let me know.

Thanks,


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

I looked at the code section you cited, and it looks like that box isn't going to work for you. 

Is there some reason you can't use a pvc box like this with one of these UF connectors:

https://www.platt.com/platt-electri...ic/Thomas-Betts/FSC34/product.aspx?zpid=59807


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

It's just really tight and the mounting of the box I showed a picture of would be great. Thanks for confirming my understanding.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Would this box be part of the structure, as in considered behind the finished surface?

~CS~


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

chicken steve said:


> Would this box be part of the structure, as in considered behind the finished surface?
> 
> ~CS~


Not to give you the run around, but it is kind of behind the finished surface, but since the light soffit is open at the top it's not technically completely behind it. It's an odd situation (1st time for me).


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Sad state of affairs imho is that you must use a wp box. Just use a bell box if nothing else works in that location for you. Also the wp romex connector shown in the other post is perfect to meet the exceedingly overkill and not well thought out at all wording in the code requiring under markee roofs to be considered damp in the first place, and secondly making damp locations use wet location wiring is stupid as hell also. Unless it is truly damp, such as in a rainforest like Oregon, or maybe a house built on swampy land that sits up on stilts and it is always wet mud under that house. My point- a damp place ought to be really a damp place before it gets assigned that location determination, and not always any open area is called damp by default. Stupid code. Rant over.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

macmikeman said:


> Sad state of affairs imho is that you must use a wp box. Just use a bell box if nothing else works in that location for you. Also the wp romex connector shown in the other post is perfect to meet the exceedingly overkill and not well thought out at all wording in the code requiring under markee roofs to be considered damp in the first place, and secondly making damp locations use wet location wiring is stupid as hell also. Unless it is truly damp, such as in a rainforest like Oregon, or maybe a house built on swampy land that sits up on stilts and it is always wet mud under that house. My point- a damp place ought to be really a damp place before it gets assigned that location determination, and not always any open area is called damp by default. Stupid code. Rant over.


I basically agree with you Mike, although this gazebo is over the intracoastal water way so I think being classified as a damp location is probably reasonable. 

I'm going to try to get a plastic FS box in there (actually I'm handing it to the carpenter who did not build the light soffit to our agreed upon dimensions which is the reason for my problems). I was supposed to have 5" clear opening and I've got a 2.25" clear opening. I hate when people don't follow instructions.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

> I hate when people don't follow instructions


Especially when given our time to impart them in detail.....

~CS~


----------

